# Let's be positive!



## Croc-O-Dile

I don't mean this to be rude, but I really feel this needs to be addressed. I've been on bnb for quite a while and until recently I always felt welcome and supported, but it seems recently a lot of people have been really caught up in proving who's fake, who's real, who's a bad mum, etc.
I feel like we're starting to drift away from being a support forum and becoming more of a clique. And I really don't like that. As the mods have said before, if we have a problem with someone there's a report button for a reason. This isn't aimed at anyone in particular, just a general observation.
We all know what it's like to be judged and ridiculed because of our choices regarding our children, so instead of doing to others what we ourselves complain about, I think we should step back and remember that we are all the same in the end.
I'd hate for new members to be scared away because all they see is us fighting about parenting choices.

Quite a few people have tried to get this message across before and failed, I might fail as well, but this is me giving it a shot.

To help kick start the good feelings let's all try writing something positive about another members parenting choices/style. Whether it just be that you like the name they chose or you have a whole speech about them, please share it. :thumbup:

ETA: this isn't a response to any thread that's been closed, so please don't get this locked :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

Aly, I really admire you being so young and fighting so hard to breastfeed, as well as cloth diapering!


----------



## Thaynes

That was very well said and I full agree. What is the point in being mean when we all just come for support. 

I will start: Daphne your son does have a cute name though it isn't my style. :flower:


----------



## Thaynes

vinteenage said:


> Aly, I really admire you being so young and fighting so hard to breastfeed, as well as cloth diapering!

Well I guess you posted first while I was trying what to decided to put. lol


----------



## x__amour

Well, I have a few positive things about to say then... This is going to be helluva long... :flow:

*Ally and Olivia! (Croc-O-Dile)*
I think I have said this before but I have a LOT of respect for you! Becoming pregnant so young and all you have struggled through with FOB, you are just one of the strongest mothers I have ever met! You are very, very nice and I definitely look up to you! Olivia is sooo gorgeous and you are such a strong mom!

*Daphne and Finn! (vinteenage)*
We talked through the majority of our pregnancies, had our babies a day apart and you've become one of my best friends! :D I love how we can relate to each other in so many different levels are you're always there for me to vent you. I love that you speak your mind and stand up for what you believe in and that you are always there to support your friends! I'm definitely looking forward to meeting up and having Finn and Tori toddle around! Finn is sooo cute, oh man. I love seeing pictures of him! I'm very glad I have a friend like you! :D
*
Amy and Kenny! (amygwen)*
I can't imagine how you felt when Kenny had to go in for surgery but the results are AMAZING! He's so cute and has the warmest, kindest eyes! And you are so sweet Amy! You always have the best advice and I always feel like I could come to you for problems! You one of the nicest, funniest girls I've ever met and I'm so glad to know you! 
*
Cari and Arianna! (AriannasMama)*
Ari is one of the most beautiful babies I have ever seen! I looove her skin tone and she has the most beautiful smile! You are so nice Cari, you always try and help everyone and give wonderful advice!

*Anna and Noah! (annawriggley)*
I always have such a respect for single mothers but you are just so strong! You're finishing school, you have your own place, you never give up to give the best to Noah. Not to mention he is one of THE cutest boys I have ever seen! Future heart breaker for SURE! You are so nice but aren't afraid to stand up for what you believe in and I have a lot of respect for you! You are just genuinely an amazing person! 

*Tina and Jayden! (Burchy314)*
You are sooo nice and very pretty, Tina! You're always there for me when I'm down and when we all video chatted it was so much fun because you're so funny! Jayden is so beautiful and I'm glad I know you! 

*Cinci and Kayt! (CSweets)*
My bump buddy! You were due the day before me but went 3 weeks early, lol! I'm so glad Kayt is getting better and I wish we talked more but you definitely have impacted my life and I'm so excited to get together this summer!

*Lois and Shaun! (LoisP)*
Shaun is, oh man. He is just one of the most handsome babies I have ever seen! He has the cutest little face ever! Lois, you are such a sweetheart but you are hilarious too! Your jokes never fail to make me smile! :D

*Kayla and Lilly! (Nov2010Momma)*
My text buddy! You've always been there for me when I needed you and I appreciate that so much! Lilly is so beautiful and I'm very lucky to have a friend like you! I hope we can get together soon!

*Donna and Ava! (rainbows_x)*
Oh man. Ava is one of the prettiest girls I've ever seen, I love seeing pictures of her! And you are so sweet Donna! You're amazingly strong and I have a lot of respect for you! You are just one of the kindest people I have ever met!

*Krysty and Elias! (Srrme)*
Tori's birthday buddy! We need to get lunch soon or something, haha! I'm glad I met you, you're such a nice person and Elias is so handsome! :D

*Callie and Lyrik! (Callie-xoxox)*
Ohmygodd. I looove all of Lyrik's cloth diapers! And her name! She is just such a beaut! And you are so sweet Callie and unbelievably funny! You're such a good friend to everyone here and I'm glad to know you!

*Sarah, Harriet and Max! (sarah0108)*
Cutest siblings I've ever seen! You are so funny Sarah, you never fail to make me laugh! You are such a sweetheart as well!

*Gem, Frazer and Maxxie (xgem27x)*
Cutest. twins. ever. Hands down. They have THE biggest smiles ever! You are definitely blessed Gem, and such a nice girl! I definitely LOL'd about Finn and Tori making babies! :lol:

If I think of any more, I will post them but basically everyone on here is so nice and so sweet and have given me the best support system I could've ever asked for! So thank you!
:hugs:


----------



## heather92

Ally, I think it's great that you've been so strong for your daughter. You've had a hard time, but you're an amazing mum. :)

Daphne, I like that you're sacrificing so much to keep your son and your FOB together. I really respect that.

Traci, you're doing an amazing job with school and your LO. Your son and nephew are adorable, and I'm looking forward to Trin's playdates with Matthew. :D


----------



## AriannasMama

Geeze Shannon bout said it all :haha:. 

Ally - I agree with everyone else about the cloth diapering and breastfeeding, and with how much you had to go through with the sperm donor, you have to be beyond strong to do so!

Daphne - I'll say the same about breastfeeding with you! I know you struggled a lot with Finn not being able to latch, I barely made it past 1 month because of Arianna's latching problem and I wish I could have gone longer.

Shannon - You always seem so upbeat and positive all the time! I wish I had an attitude like that, you seem like a wonderful mama :), well all of you do really (obviously, lol)

and all of you have adorable babiesss!! I wish we all lived close so we could have giant play dates :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Traci - I don't think I have really ever talked to you but your son is adorable and you seem like a wonderful mama as well.

Heather - Sorry about the recent attacks on you, whatever you are to Trinity you seem to care for her wonderfully and I am sure she loves you to death.


----------



## x__amour

AriannasMama said:


> Heather - Sorry about the recent attacks on you, whatever you are to Trinity you seem to care for her wonderfully and I am sure she loves you to death.

I agree. I can see she loves you to death. :flow:


----------



## vinteenage

*Heather*, I never meant to put an "attack" on you. Rather, there seemed to be some confusion as to why you didn't feel welcome and I took the opportunity to summarize how I was feeling and it appears thats how others feel as well. I do think your a wonderful role model for Trinity and clearly love her, and she you, to death.

*Shannon*, ...I think you said it all! I love having you there to talk to and vent to. Now, we just need to not live on opposite sides of the country...

*Traci*, your son is adorable.

*Cari*, well Arianna is a gorgeous little thing and you seem like such a down to earth and "go with the flow" mama and person!


----------



## faolan5109

I am not here as frequently as all of you but I will say that everyone on here has been really supportive to me and has been there. I can say honestly that I look more forward to talking to you ladies on here then people I actually know.:haha:

Ally- You are awesome person and one of the strongest people I know especially for your age( NO OFFENSE BY THAT) But I don't know too many people in your situation at your age who be as strong and as awesome as I mom as you are! You hold your ground with everyone when it comes to how you want to raise Livi and I really admire that about you. 

Callie- You have really given me awesome advice when it came to stuff I have posted on here. Plus your daughter has the best name ever!

Gem- Not only do you have to deal with one baby you deal with two and I have no heard of anyone our age so happy to have twins! Reading your posts about the twins really makes me and my mom smile(my mom had twins so she can like re live or something lol)

Brea- You and your husband give me hope for me and my husband dan. We are in a similar situation(not married to the Bio dad) and you guys from what I have seen have been doing great. It give me hope that thing with Dan and I will be as good as you have. Plus Its cool to know the we have kids with similar ages who are doing just about the same thing.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm going to have to keep adding to this once Livi's asleep, she's not letting me finish anything :haha:

*Kelly (Faolan5109)* You're such an amazing mom to Lane and a great friend. Soon I'll have my car and then hanging out will be sooo much easier. It's so obvious that you put your son before everyone else and he's lucky to have a mom like you.

*Daphne (vinteenage)* I really admire your strength when it comes to dealing with your MIL. I for one would not have the patience to put up with her like you do. And all because you want your family to stay together. Your put Finn and Evan before your relationship with your MIL and that's something you should be really proud of. You know how you want Finn to be raised and you don't let anybody's opinion stop that. Your confidence is outstanding.

*Shannon (X__Amour)* Tori has really been blessed with one of the most caring mothers I've ever met. Good luck with getting your family moved into the new house!

*Heather (Heather92)* It doesn't matter to me who gave birth to Trin, you're as good a mother as any of us. You've given her a life that she could never have had with her birth mom.


----------



## Burchy314

Thank you so much for mentioning me Shannon. It means a lot hearing that stuff. Sometimes I feel like I don't go noticed here and it is people like you that make me remember that I always will have support here on BnB.

Heather-I already told you over facebook how amazing I think you are and how amazing i think what you are doing for trin is. You are an amazing role model :)

Anna and Lois- you both are so pretty and you guys always find a way to make everyone laugh and I love that!

Basically what I need to say is EVERYONE on here is so amazing and I am so thankful to have you guys to come too!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Tina! You are also an amazing mom and strong as you seem to have gone through a lot of crap with OH/FOB. Jayden is beautiful :)


----------



## sarah0108

Ally |Croc-O-Dile

Ally, you are so sweet, i ADORE livi's cloth nappys :haha:!
I know you have struggled with a few things in your
personal life over this past year, but you are doing an
amazing job, not to mention a gorgeous little girly! 

Daphne| Vinteenage
Daphne, i like how you stand up for yourself 
and you seem so strong. You also take beautiful photos 
and Finn looks so happy in all of them :cloud9:!

Thaynes
I'm Terrible i dont even know your name nope:) but i
have only seen a few of your posts on the board 
and from what i can tell you are a very caring person :D
i'll make it my goal to get to know you more ;)


x_amour | Shannon
You are the kindest person i have ever met! 
(even if i havent even met you :rofl:) 
you always seem to find the best in people and you just seem so caring!
Tori is beautiful you should be so proud of yourself.
P.s, we need photos of your new place when you move ;) good luck!



> *Sarah, Harriet and Max! (sarah0108)*
> Cutest siblings I've ever seen! You are so funny Sarah, you never fail to make me laugh! You are such a sweetheart as well!

:blush: aww thanks!!

Cari | AriannasMama

First off i have to say, Ari is beautiful!!! 
You seem to be doing a great job. I admire your attitude,
so caring yet you stand up for what you believe in.
Lovely lady! 

faolan5109

Again i dont know your name :nope: 
(i think i need to pay more attention :dohh:) 
i also think your doing a great job, Lane is just so cute! 
you always seem so caring as well,
i dont think i have ever seen a nasty post from you,
you're a nice girl!

Tina | Burchy314

We havent really got to know each other very well
(which is bad because i have you on FB and BBM haha)
i see you a lot on these boards and you seem like such a strong person,
again i havent heard (seen) you say a bad word
about anyone and thats the kind of people we need on here, 
Not to mention Jayden is just the cutest!​


----------



## lauram_92

i don't really know people on this forum that well, i know a few people quite basically..

this forum has totally changed my perspective on so many different parenting styles.. i used to think cloth nappies were insane, but guess what ollie's got on his bum right now? :haha: to be fair, i only have one & i am just trying it out; but a few months ago i'd never have bought one.

i think there is so many amazing parents on here & so many beautiful little ones. i love hearing about how everyone is doing.. :flower:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Just want to say all of you are wonderful mummies :flow:


----------



## stephx

Great thread Ally, I agree, we do need to be more positive, its hard to not get caught up in the drama but hey ho

I don't think iv come across a bad mummy on here, you're all doing a great job :D:D x


----------



## heather92

I don't really have the time to list everyone, but I just want to say that for the most part this is a good community. Also, I apologize for blowing up a few days ago. I do recognize now that most of the posts in that thread weren't actually aimed at me. :hugs: for you all. :D


----------



## heather92

Burchy314 said:


> Thank you so much for mentioning me Shannon. It means a lot hearing that stuff. Sometimes I feel like I don't go noticed here and it is people like you that make me remember that I always will have support here on BnB.
> 
> Heather-I already told you over facebook how amazing I think you are and how amazing i think what you are doing for trin is. You are an amazing role model :)
> 
> Anna and Lois- you both are so pretty and you guys always find a way to make everyone laugh and I love that!
> 
> Basically what I need to say is EVERYONE on here is so amazing and I am so thankful to have you guys to come too!!!

Tina, I didn't mention you before because I don't know you too well, but you were one of the first girls I noticed when I started coming here. You have my support as well. I've deactivated my facebook for a few days, but anyone can PM me on here anytime.


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs: to everyone for being so great ;)

milfs :rofl:! x


----------



## BrEeZeY

i dont really post any here much anymore but i really do think u mommies are so strong! u girls are all so beautiful and smart and genuine!! 

Kelly you are such an amazingly strong mother and u always do whats best for Lane and i admire that so much!! you and your husband remind me so much of my husband and i and i love that we have a connection like that :) 

Ally firstly i have to say so jealous of your prego pics u were (and are) sooo beautiful! and so is that gorgeous baby girl!!!

Heather you are such an amazing mother to Trin and i always love when u post in teen pregnancy, you have such amazing advice!

Lois, u are so gorgeous! your little boy is so handsome! always know how to lighten the mood :)

Amy, you always have the BEST advice and your there for anyone! i admire that so much!

Sarah its already been said but u have the most ADORABLE kids! they look so much alike it amazes me and soooo dang cute!!! 

Laura, your pics of your kids always make me smile u are such a proud momma!! :) 

Joely you are such a genuine (sp) person, so gorgeous, and such an amazing mother! i always love talking to you! so cant wait to see you and Rocky get married and have lots more adorable little babies!!!

Rome your son has to be the cutest lil boy ive ever seen!!

and ALLY! (abalaski17) your my bestest friend/text buddy! you always make me laugh and that little Hayley is so dang cute! i love all ur pics and know u get tired of me 'liking' them all  you and Jo have such a wonderful home and such a beautiful little family! cant wait till your newest daughter is born! your such an amazing mommy, wife and friend and always there when i need you!! 

i for got lots of ppl but LO needs a diaper change


----------



## rockys-mumma

Thank you Brea!! :hugs:

I think you are great in return. I am always jealous of you, I remember being jealous of Aiden already being born while I was still up the duff :haha: and I remember being jealous of your wedding dress and then of your beautiful wedding you looked a-ma-zing and now I'm damn jealous of you being pregalicious!! But I am soo happy for you :haha: (reminds me I must pop into your journal :dohh:)

Anna: I love that our babies are pratically the same age and I also think you are hilarious, your straight to the point and you are such a good example of a strong young single mum.

Lois: You crack me up, simple as lol.

Sarah: You are admirable for having the age gap you do between your kids and you know what, I dont think I can recall you ever moaning about them. Supermum!

Laura P: You are such a good mummy and it shows, you only want what best for your kiddies and even through a forum I can tell

Leonie: You do such a good job on your own with Morgan and I have always admired you for how well you have done for what you have been through the past year with FOB and your nana, you have done 100x better than I would have done :hugs: 

Amy Gwen: I respect you 1000x for what you do with Kenneth he is such a beautiful little boy and you work so hard for him with school and work! Well done :)

Heather: You are amazing for taking on someones child and supporting her as if she were your own flesh and blood :hugs:

Laura_: Max is so handsome and you can tell you do a great job with him even though you found out so late and it must have been such a shock!

Rainbows: Ava is beautiful and you are such a good mum, keep your chin up hunnie :hugs:

Jess: You provide so much for kian you can tell he has everything he could ever want and need, well done :)

Gem: You look after twins, nuff said :lol:

cindy: you love your boys so much and are such a caring person :D

Ally: masses of respect for you for everything you have been through and giving Lvi such a good life and making the right choices for her :hugs:

Shannon: You are SO LOVELY! You care about everyone and Tori is just beautiful, she makes me want a lil girly so bad!! Cant wait for you to get your own place and get settled with your little family :)

Natasha: you stand up for what you believe in and you are straght to the point, make me laugh with your bluntness!

Daphne: You are so honest and always give your opinion and offer support to anyone


OMG i've searched the forum for a good 20 mins and I bet i've still forgotten such obvious people. I will be back to amend lol. HUGS TO ALL YOU LOVELY MUMMIES :kiss:


----------



## sarah0108

:blush: thanks! x


----------



## AriannasMama

Yay for positivity :dance:


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww, I'm so emotional tonight and reading all these lovely thing about me and everyone else makes me realise that we support eachother so much!

*Ally - Croc-O-Dile*
Everything that you have been through has made you so strong, I really admire you, I couldn't do half as much that you have achieved, after everything that has happened with FOB. You are a great mummy to Livi & she is beautifull.

*Daphne - Vinteenage*
I really admire you for persisting to breastfeed Finn, you have so much willpower. Finn is going to be a heartbreaker when he is older! I love his name too.

*Thaynes*
Sorry I don't know your name! Your son looks adorable and I love you display picture!

*Shannon - x__amour*
You always make me smile with your replies to my threads, you always have so much support to give and sem to get on well with everyone! Tori is gorgeous aswel, and very photogenic!

*Heather - heather92*
I really have alot of respect for you for taking on Trin, alot of people wouldn't be able to do something so strong so young.

*Kelly - faolan5109*
I adore your sons' name! He's always dressed in such cool outfits too, like your display picture! You seem really friend too.

*Tina - Burchy314*
I know you've been through alot with FOB, and I respect you for coming out the other side smiling, you are one strong mama!

*Cari - AriannasMama*
I've never seen anyone say a bad word against you, and you never say a bad thing about anyone! Arianna is beautifull and seems quite ahead in development!
*
Sarah - sarah0108*
I bow down to you! 2 under 2, I can barely handle one! You always seem so happy too, I always moan but you are always happy and it's clear to see you love Harriet and Max loads.

*Laura - lauram_92*
Your son is just adorable! Your picture of him is stunning, and I love his name. We don't really talk but you seem like a sweet girl and great mummy.

*Hannah - x__Hannah__x*
Amelia is beautifull & you never have a bad word to say about anyone, Amelia always looks so happy in your pictures aswel, you are obviously doing a great job!

*Steph - stephx*
Your daughter has the best name ever :lol: She is so beautifull & smiling all the time! I lvoe how you speak your mind, never afraid to stand up for what you believe and I love that.

*Brea - BrEeZeY*
Your son is just adorable, and I am so jealous that you are pregnant! You seem lie a wonderfull mummy and always trying to give support when people need it.

*Joely - rockys-mumma*
We haven't spoken lots before but I wanted to say thankyou for replying on my thread, really meant alot. You seem lovely and obviously great at giving advice, Alfie is gorgeous and I love his name!


----------



## Char.due.jan

I don't really post here that often but I have to say i love bnb and the support it gives. All your LOs are absolutely beautiful :) and the help and advice given here is priceles. It's so good to come and have a chat about parenting as my real life friends either don't understand or are totally not interested.

So thanks girls especially to the ones that were I'm teen pregnancy while I was :) the support is amazing :flower:

ETA: I'm on my iPhone sorry for typos :haha:


----------



## heather92

Just an FYI - Thaynes's name is Traci. :thumbup:

I love this thread!


----------



## BrEeZeY

Awh thanks guys! I like this thread! Its good for everyone to hear positive things, we needed this!! I'm so emotional reading this made me tear up! U guys r better friends to each other than most ppl r to each other IRL 

Dang pregger hormones tearing up again


----------



## Leah_xx

First off there is wayyy too many people to write about one by one while holding a wild baby,
secondly every mom on here i admire you and i am so glad to have met. you gals dont know how much it means to me to have met you all.
thirdly you all are so beautiful and you LO's are darling and so cute.
fourthly i admire everyone for raising your lo's the way you want them to be raisedm, and you show who you are and arent afraid to show it


----------



## Mellie1988

Theres too many people on here to write about :D...sooo msg to everyone: 

This site has been such a huge support to me, wish I had found it earlier!! Love you all and theres never a dull moment in BnB Teen parents, best board on here by far :thumbup: andd I don't think I will ever leave teen parenting, even when i'm 50 :haha:

Special mention to Laura (xx~Lorr~xx) and Dannie as they are my bestest girliess <3 love them muchlyyyyy :kiss:

:friends::hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

:happydance:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Well seen as no one said me I'm not saying any of you :sulk:




:rofl: No I'm kidding, everyone on here is amazing and even when some members don't see eye to eye they can still put that behind them and support each other which is pretty great and shows you don't have to be older to be mature. Couldn't praise you girls enough.
And we all make pretty cute babies ;)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Donna - Thank you, that actually made me cry :blush: Only person that's mentioned me :haha: Joking! 

Kirsty - I'll mention you ;) I think you're a wonderful mummy & Ella is absolutely beautiful :flow:


----------



## KiansMummy

Ohh no one written anything about mee :(


----------



## sarah0108

Jess, one thing i HAVE noticed about you (always stalking FB photos of Kian :haha:) is that you dress him so well! i ADORE his clothes!! (does that make me sound wierd? :rofl:) p.s... Max has the top kian has on in your sig !

ALSO... your doing an amazing job, i only ever see you on FB and from what i can tell you and Kian always seem so happy! I rarely see a status from you that is sad or makes me think you are upset. i can tell you adore him :cloud9: and so you should.. he is lush :haha:


oh and, we have the same birthday if i remember correctly? :wacko:!?


----------



## LoisP

Thank you so much to anyone that mentioned me! :D Makes me feel special :kiss:
I'd write a little bit about everyone, but I love everyone too much, and i'd worry i'd miss someone out...

So message to all of you
I think your all amazing mums, the lot of ya, and many of you seriously make me laugh, you all have beautiful babies, and i'm glad I found Bnb, made some amazing friends on here, some i've even had the pleasure of meeting and have made life long friends. Your all amazing !! xoxox


----------



## GypsyDancer

KiansMummy said:


> Ohh no one written anything about mee :(

lol me neither..i never get mentioned in these types of threads..

i'll just big myself up :cry:

I think were all amazing for being on here in the first place girls..some girls have no interest in whats good for their baby..asking for advice ect..were on here..we ask when were not sure..we help eachother and were all here trying to educate ourselfs the best we can along with other mummies..were all fab :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

There are lots of people i missed :blush: mainly because i dont remember usernames :rofl:

i have made a ton of amazing friends on here :cloud9:


----------



## KiansMummy

sarah0108 said:


> Jess, one thing i HAVE noticed about you (always stalking FB photos of Kian :haha:) is that you dress him so well! i ADORE his clothes!! (does that make me sound wierd? :rofl:) p.s... Max has the top kian has on in your sig !
> 
> ALSO... your doing an amazing job, i only ever see you on FB and from what i can tell you and Kian always seem so happy! I rarely see a status from you that is sad or makes me think you are upset. i can tell you adore him :cloud9: and so you should.. he is lush :haha:
> 
> 
> oh and, we have the same birthday if i remember correctly? :wacko:!?

Hehehe yeahhhh :) and thankyou yeah 8th Jan wow how did you remember that lol??? 

AWw thanks i can say the exact same about you, you are a fab mummy, Harriet and Max are just beautiful , they are such a credit to you and you should be very proud of them :flower: xxx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Jess I mentioned you :) 

I did say im going to go back and add others whos usernames/names didnt spring to mind. Im not normally mentioned but have been mentioned once this time :dance: lol saddo, but anyhows I know how it feels so didnt mean to offend anyone that I forgot! :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

KiansMummy said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Jess, one thing i HAVE noticed about you (always stalking FB photos of Kian :haha:) is that you dress him so well! i ADORE his clothes!! (does that make me sound wierd? :rofl:) p.s... Max has the top kian has on in your sig !
> 
> ALSO... your doing an amazing job, i only ever see you on FB and from what i can tell you and Kian always seem so happy! I rarely see a status from you that is sad or makes me think you are upset. i can tell you adore him :cloud9: and so you should.. he is lush :haha:
> 
> 
> oh and, we have the same birthday if i remember correctly? :wacko:!?
> 
> Hehehe yeahhhh :) and thankyou yeah 8th Jan wow how did you remember that lol???
> 
> AWw thanks i can say the exact same about you, you are a fab mummy, Harriet and Max are just beautiful , they are such a credit to you and you should be very proud of them :flower: xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: i remember being tagged in someones status with you :haha:!

Thanks hun :hugs: i'm very proud! x


----------



## KiansMummy

rockys-mumma said:


> Jess I mentioned you :)
> 
> I did say im going to go back and add others whos usernames/names didnt spring to mind. Im not normally mentioned but have been mentioned once this time :dance: lol saddo, but anyhows I know how it feels so didnt mean to offend anyone that I forgot! :hugs:

I no sorry i mised out that page lol :dohh:
Then r4ealised after when id posted :shrug:
Thankyou it means a lot :) :flower:

xxx


----------



## heather92

I feel bad that some people didn't get mentioned specifically. :/ I would have mentioned everyone if I could, but I just don't know everyone all that well yet.


----------



## vinteenage

heather92 said:


> I feel bad that some people didn't get mentioned specifically. :/ I would have mentioned everyone if I could, but I just don't know everyone all that well yet.

I've seen this happen on other boards. These type of threads are always nice but it seems some people always feel left out.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

*Kirsty* - I was going to mention you! But Livi was acting up so I had to cut mine short. :dohh: We haven't spoken much since we were in Teen Preg together, but I really admire how strong you are and how you've stuck with bf'ing. You seem to always be up to trying new things for your daughter (like cloth nappies) and are always open to other people's suggestions and respectful of their choices.

*Cari* I miss our little "mixed mama" group! Ari is sooooo beautiful and can't wait to see her grow as she gets older. I love that you don't pretend you know everything and you aren't afraid to ask questions. Like when you ask question on fb about what's the right age to start things, etc. It shows just how much confidence you have that you can ask questions and not worry about someone thinking you're a bad mom or anything. You're one strong mama, especially with all the drama that's gone on since Ari was born. Keep your chin up, cause you're doing great.

*Keegan* - Oh Keegan! You're magnificent, love. I know you've been having a lot of problems with FOB lately, but the fact that you're still standing and you're still doing a damn good job of raising Molly just proves how incredibly strong you really are. One day you're going to look back and be like "Damn, I really kick ass." 


Gotta finish watching Doctor Who, will add more later :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

OK so Im not on alot but here goes Ill try get on more but I can only use my BB so its kind of restricting

*Croc-O-Dile*
Ally I have sooo much respect for you for the way you handled your FOB situation and were always able to put Livi first no matter what, you are so mature and always try to be positive and calm a lot of the heated threads. Olivia is gorgeous I loved the photos of the two of you and I loved the way we talked in teen pregnancy. Especially loved your bump pics 


*AriannasMama*
Arianna is such a pretty little girl she has gorgeous skin colour she is a beautiful little girl. Cari you are another I have noticed who is really kind and polite and trys to defuse situations with such kind hearted advice.

*amygwen*
Kenny is so cute and has such a cheeky little smile, you are so lovely, you have great advice and are soo caring towards other members on the bord. 

*annawriggley*
Anna you are sooooo funny you have a great sense of humour, you are really pretty and I love you Tumblr and FB I stalk your pics as you have such a cute little man. I love how you stand up for what you believe in but manage to be nice at the same time. I loved your bump when we were in pregnancy and was always so jealous of how quick you got your figure back.

*vinteenage*
Daphne I loved talking to you throughout my pregnancy think theres 2-3weeks between Michael and Finn. I love how you say what you think and that you have a strong opinion and stand up for what you believe in, you have always your son and bnb friends best interests which you can tell by your posts. Although I mainly see/talk to you over FB. I love your pics on FB sooo jealous of your slender frame, and finn is gorgeous such a stunning little boy love his clothes sooo cute.

*Burchy314*
I miss talking to you on here loads we chatted loads when we were pregnant but now we have BBM!! Which is great, you are sweet and you have alot of parenting advice I agree and can relate to. I love Jayden she is adorable especially in her pink tutu lol soooo cute, deffo a little princess.

*LoisP*
Shaun is adorable which is no surprise as you are stunning to I love your blog and shauns clothes he is going to be a little heartthrob. You have a great sense of humour and give great advice. I loved how calm you were throughout our pregnancies and you were enjoying your last few days when I was ready to tear my hair out lol

*sarah0108*
Harriet and Max are gorgeous, I love how were in the running together for admin :haha: princesses lol. You are so funny, you never fail to make me laugh with your random comments and I love your letters, which I read to Michael although tbh he wants to scrumple it up lol. Harriet makes me sooo broody in the pics of you and here makes me want a little girl too, you are such a good role model you work and have two babies and are only 18 I think you an inspiration. And you are soooo pretty :) oh and I'm mega jealous of your holiday this year 

I have to go I still have Rome, Shannon, Jessica ....etc Gtg but I will be back at some stage 
Have to get internet asap :)


----------



## lily123

No-one mentioned me, as per!

Anna - Literally one of the nicest people i know. she's an amazing mum and noah is just so adorable. I could talk to you about anything and you wouldn't judge me, feel like i've known you ages :flower:

Sarah - Supermum! You're an amazing person and i miss you! We used to talk everyday and idk what happened haha. need a catch up :)

xxx

ETA: Amygwen - such a sweetheart! and you're originally from DONCASTER :happydance:

All the old crew! (most of which have been banned :haha:) Kate, Lauren, Sophie, Sam, Ellie - all great! our old MSN chats needed back!
Everyone i've mentioned brightened up my pregnancy :flower:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I love EVERYONE on here, & literally you all are such great moms & are there for me when I need help or advice! :hugs: Joining this site, I had no idea that such amazing young women from all across the world could make up such a wonderful support system ... I feel closer to all of you then I do my own friends! :flower:


----------



## divershona

*daphne and finn* - i think that you're amazing daphne and i love chatting to you on FB and i think that Finn is just gorgeous, and although i previously didn't like the name Finn i now really do, and i'm considering it for a boy of my own one day!
*jessie and raphi *- you two are awesome! It was great to meet up with you and I really enjoyed going shopping together :)
*helen and adam* - wow helen you can make me laugh and i love that we can talk to each other about anything ... no exaggerations there! and i'm glad that our LO's like each other, that reminds me ... whats the colour theme going to be for their wedding? we'd better start planning so that its perfect :haha:
*callie and lyrik* - i love both of your names :) and i love how you're always there to chat to on bbm (well before my blackberry died anyway!)
*tina and jayden* - tina you're so strong and beautiful and jayden is gorgeous too. The way you have handled things with Chris is amazing and i think its amazing just how strong you are!
* heather and trinn* - i don't know you all that well but i have read yours and trinn's story and i really admire you. I find it difficult to imagine being in your situation but i'm so proud of you and your an amazing mummy to Trinn!
* ally and livvi *- the amount of stuff that you've been through with FOB is horrible, yet you still come out the other side strong and smiling and i really admire that about you. You're an amazing mum to Livvi and if i'm half as strong as you then i'll be happy :)
* laura and oliver* - you live in the middle of nowhere but you always have ollie dressed in the cutest little outfits and you're amazing
* sam and aiden *- you were such a rock for me with everything in my pregnancy and afterwards and i'm really glad to have met you, and aiden who is such a cutie pie!
* jade and evie *- you and evie are gorgeous and you're a fab mum Jade, i'm slightly jealous that you managed to breastfeed when i couldn't but i really do admire you for being able to!
* lorna and michael* - not spoken to you for a while but i think you're amazing and really beautiful too!
* Lois and shaun* - lois you're beautiful and shaun is gorgeous, i love all his little outfits and i think you're great, thanks for being there when i was pregnant you always seemed to cheer me up :)

and all the other mummies that are just plain amazing, i admire the strength that you all have when dealing with fob and mil and family in general who aren't supportive or are just plain annyoing pain in the backsides! you're all amazing parents whether you're on your own, with FOB or with someone who isn't FOB i know that you're all doing the best for your LO's and thats all that matters!


----------



## Natasha2605

rockys-mumma said:


> Thank you Brea!! :hugs:
> 
> I think you are great in return. I am always jealous of you, I remember being jealous of Aiden already being born while I was still up the duff :haha: and I remember being jealous of your wedding dress and then of your beautiful wedding you looked a-ma-zing and now I'm damn jealous of you being pregalicious!! But I am soo happy for you :haha: (reminds me I must pop into your journal :dohh:)
> 
> Anna: I love that our babies are pratically the same age and I also think you are hilarious, your straight to the point and you are such a good example of a strong young single mum.
> 
> Lois: You crack me up, simple as lol.
> 
> Sarah: You are admirable for having the age gap you do between your kids and you know what, I dont think I can recall you ever moaning about them. Supermum!
> 
> Laura P: You are such a good mummy and it shows, you only want what best for your kiddies and even through a forum I can tell
> 
> Leonie: You do such a good job on your own with Morgan and I have always admired you for how well you have done for what you have been through the past year with FOB and your nana, you have done 100x better than I would have done :hugs:
> 
> Amy Gwen: I respect you 1000x for what you do with Kenneth he is such a beautiful little boy and you work so hard for him with school and work! Well done :)
> 
> Heather: You are amazing for taking on someones child and supporting her as if she were your own flesh and blood :hugs:
> 
> Laura_: Max is so handsome and you can tell you do a great job with him even though you found out so late and it must have been such a shock!
> 
> Rainbows: Ava is beautiful and you are such a good mum, keep your chin up hunnie :hugs:
> 
> Jess: You provide so much for kian you can tell he has everything he could ever want and need, well done :)
> 
> Gem: You look after twins, nuff said :lol:
> 
> cindy: you love your boys so much and are such a caring person :D
> 
> Ally: masses of respect for you for everything you have been through and giving Lvi such a good life and making the right choices for her :hugs:
> 
> Shannon: You are SO LOVELY! You care about everyone and Tori is just beautiful, she makes me want a lil girly so bad!! Cant wait for you to get your own place and get settled with your little family :)
> 
> Natasha: you stand up for what you believe in and you are straght to the point, make me laugh with your bluntness!
> 
> Daphne: You are so honest and always give your opinion and offer support to anyone
> 
> 
> OMG i've searched the forum for a good 20 mins and I bet i've still forgotten such obvious people. I will be back to amend lol. HUGS TO ALL YOU LOVELY MUMMIES :kiss:

Am I blunt lol? :blush: I don't mean to be, sorry:nope: Well I don't think I do. But when Summer's tugging on my leg or eating OH's xbox controller I tend to not read over what I've wrote lmao. Hope I never come across as offensive lol.

I don't come in here much because there's so many new faces and I tend to mooch around the whole board, but I can honestly say there's not one person who I dislike or whom I believe is unsupportive towards others :kiss: to you all


----------



## heather92

Thank you so much, Divershona. You're another of the girls who I don't know well enough to say much specifically, but you seem like a wonderful mother.


----------



## KaceysMummy

I don't really know anyone that well, I wish I did though... 
This site is _amazing_, I actually get a tad addicted sometimes :blush: 
I think you guys are all *great* - and hopefully I'll get a chance to get to know people a bit better :lol:
I love how people on are so close to each other and how everyone is really helpful and so welcoming! 
And how people are up for a laugh and its not always so serious :D
I wish I had found it earlier too! 
I admire yous all, but especially the single mummys and the mummys with two babies :thumbup: 
We've all done so well and are doing a great jobs, yaaaay us!! :dance: 
xxx​


----------



## mayb_baby

Shona I miss you all too :cry: Im moving house now soon so internet will be up and running before July :)
Ill be back on MSN before you know it :D xx


----------



## divershona

mayb_baby said:


> Shona I miss you all too :cry: Im moving house now soon so internet will be up and running before July :)
> Ill be back on MSN before you know it :D xx

i'll hold you to it!


----------

